# Cellphone for less than 8500 bucks



## slugger (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,
Need to buy a new cell. Started looking around for suitable model yesterday. This time around I started looking for phones in the <= Rs. 10000 budget.

Things I need this phone to do:
*** Replace my 3rd gen iPod Nano
*** Take pictures
*** casual reading of PDF files
*** Some casual video recording

While going through the other old brnd cellphone I also came across the newer Indian Company, but made in China-types cell
Among the others, 2 that I quite liked & was much lower than the max limit of my budget were - *Micromax Q75* and *MVL Q81*

Some reviews of the *MVL Q81* phone and condiering the price, gave it satisfcatory marks
Techtree review: 
Techtree.com India > Reviews > Mobile Computing > Mobile Phones > MVL G81: Push-mail Phone
review on Cell Guru
*www.tubaah.com/details.php?video_id=151746

Another phone that got good reviews on Cell Guru was the Intex IN 6633
Video of the review
YouTube - Quick Review - Intex 6633
Tech2 review
Intex's New IN6633 Handset Features 2G Supported Video Chat and Wi-Fi > News on Value Mobile > Tech2.com India

Intex Raises the Bar in Dual SIM QWERTY Phones > News on Mobile Phones Mobile > Tech2.com India

I also found the Spice M-7070 within my budget, though it has features I did not initially plan on having in my cellphone. But condiering the price-feature comparison, i think it makes for a very VFM purchase. Also compared to the other 2 cells Spice mobile, being an older company should have better support in India [unverified - got to check]
Tech2 review
Spice M-7070 Dual SIM GSM + GSM Mobile Phone > Reviews > Mobile > Multimedia > Tech2.com India

After intitall condiering touch screens like Lemon i717 and some others decided against buying a touchscreen, entry-level or otherwise. It is carreid to the Gym & also when i go running - sweaty hands in 1 place & at the other place i keep my cell on the ground and find dust and creepy crawlies crawling over it - both are bad for touch screens i think

Regarding the Spice cellphone, am unable to confirm if it handles PDF files, though it has an eBook reader. Some review says it can read only TXT files [MVL G81 runs PDF] - Any confirmation if the Spice phone can handle PDFs.

Also since it can handle Jav apps can I not install a PDF app if it does not natively support PDF reading?

*img816.imageshack.us/img816/8823/20100905cellbuyupload.gif

A more detailed spec comparision between the 3 cells
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/8561/cellcomparison.png

Any other cellphone recommendations?

Help selecting a suitable cell would be greatly appreciated.

List of all phone I had started considering. However after I took a look at the first Indian Company chinese manufactured low-cost high features phone I stopped updating or adding models from the old brand foreign companies

*spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0ApLHkic88qkpdFlacWtHYTNILWlmdjd6VzNDaGlxX2c&hl=en&output=html

Red means i liked it


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2010)

why are you after those shitty pieces? check Nokia E63 if you need a qwerty mobile


----------



## slugger (Sep 5, 2010)

^^^
too expensive [max budget is 9000,  ideal 5000=8000]

QWERTY not a necessity, VFM is


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2010)

are u sure that u want to go with these indian brands...
cuz there build quality is not that good nor are they as good at music as the foreign brands..nor is th UI that user friendly
and if u do buy indian brands u can get a phone according to your needs for much lesser than 8.5k

and spice M-7070 is the best of the the indian branded cellphones


----------



## slugger (Sep 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> are u sure that u want to go with these Indian brands...
> cuz there build quality is not that good


I agree. If a phone [say MVL] has features in it that are usually found in models costing 4 times the amount [say Nokia], obviously its implementation will not be as good as the expensive model and user-experience will be functional but a little flawed.

However for the same price as that of MVL, the phone I can buy from Nokia will have far lesser features & can do less with it [even if i want to do it only casually & ocassionally]



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> nor are they as good at music as the foreign brands..nor is th UI that user friendly


in my ipod, I put songs on shuffle and go about my business without bothering to change the songs or do anyhting else - only other function I use is the pause button when i want to stop it. Surely these phones I am looking at can do that much 

Regarding quirks in the UI, I think after using it for a week or so one gets used to it and does not mind it very much later. How bad can their UI be?



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and if u do buy indian brands u can get a phone according to your needs for much lesser than 8.5k


Any suggestions?



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and spice M-7070 is the best of the the indian branded cellphones


i too think so 


Can anybody clarify on Spice Mobiles 7070's ability to run PDF out of the box. If it does not then are their Java apps that I can install to view PDFs

Thanks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2010)

i was talking abt the quality of music which is not the same as a pmp
and i've used spice and micromax and there are too many quirks for me to handle
but looks like u're willing to adjust


----------



## slugger (Sep 5, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> but looks like u're willing to adjust


^^
i'll see - will go to check them out tomorrow. Will decide only after i try them out

Will post an update about experiance


In the meanwhile,

Anybody recommending me a phone with the following requirements?

* 8500 budget
* 3MP+ camera
* reads PDF
* plays movies & songs
* at least 8 GB of memory
* video recording ideal but not a necessity
* No touch screen
* Form factor not an issue
* FM radio playback
* Brand not much of an issue, as long as it comes with warranty, legit IMEI number & service centres in India

Budget should indicate, willing to compromise a bit on interface for features


----------



## Pathik (Sep 5, 2010)

The Nokia C5 should be perfect for you. Even the E63 is a good option except for the camera, it's only 7.5k now. 

Or wait for the Huawei Ideos, it should be around 7k, runs Android 2.2.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2010)

Pathik said:


> The Nokia C5 should be perfect for you. Even the E63 is a good option except for the camera, it's only 7.5k now.
> 
> Or wait for the Huawei Ideos, it should be around 7k, runs Android 2.2.



Nah. not C5. The display is too sharp. SE Zylo or Nokia 5235 etc are better phones.


----------



## slugger (Sep 6, 2010)

No time to go cell hunting today 



Pathik said:


> The Nokia C5 should be perfect for you. Even the E63 is a good option except for the camera, it's only 7.5k now.


Had included the C5 in my spreadsheet above. But it has a 2.2" screen - feel it is a tad small for reading, I think. So not very enthused - keeping it in mind



Pathik said:


> Or wait for the Huawei Ideos, it should be around 7k, runs Android 2.2.


Had it been available today, quite frankly would have gone for it. But Google sez will come to India only in November - too far away. Also regarding going for a 3G phone, Airtel will roll it out only in December & rates in the first year or so too would probably be too high - no real need for 3G at the moment, so I dont think will go for 3G at those rates.
So considering that I am not interested in 3G at the moment & anyway I *plan to use this phone for 2-2.5 years max*, am thinking of not even spending 8500 on the cell at the moment

Picked up Digit this month - gave the Intex IN6633 good reviews - good sound, good camera [sub-5000 willing to accept a 2 MP camera]

Aslo the folks at NDTV say the keypads & build feels good and not cheap. Best of all has a 3.5 mm Jack - replacalbe headphone

Next phone purchse in 2012 could be a 3G/4G  With the money saved this time around [nealry half the intended budget] could buy something else [Amkette's TV device comes in mind ]

Created a table listing out specifications of the phone

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/3646/intexin6633.gif

Some queries remain regarding the pohne
List of queries regarding the Intex IN 6633.

* Does installed Nimbuzz access Twitter or does it have a dedicated Twitter app
* Can it handle PDF files out of the box or are their apps available to do so
* Can it play radio without headphone
* Heating issues, if any [for Digit people only]

Wll mail Digit folks & Intex tomorrow if no reply recieved till then

suggesstions and inputs most welcome 

TIA


----------



## pauldmps (Sep 6, 2010)

Best bet will be to go for Nokia C3 or E5. Both have qwerty.


----------



## the_souvik (Sep 6, 2010)

Answers to slugger's Query
Nimbazz can be installed as a java application .
No pdf support. Not as a java application also.
No radio without headphone.
No heating issue untill extensive use.


----------



## slugger (Sep 7, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> Best bet will be to go for Nokia C3 or E5. Both have qwerty.


Thanks for reminding me about the C3. Had included it in my spreadsheet for adding its specs for comparison later. But forgot all about it - big mistake 
C3 feels perfect @ Rs. 5500 [willing to consider a 2 MP camera even at 5500 only if it happens to be a Nokia - its an exception]
Looking at the comments on some blogs, it looks like it may not be available right now in India - will check it out tommorow - definite purchase for that price

Nokia E5 costs nearly 20K - twice my budget

*@the_souvik*
Thanks for the clarifications - much appreciated 

No PDF reading ability is a big minus point for me while selecting a cellphone to buy. So, can its eBook reader only read TXT? just when i thought i found the phone that fit the bill.....

*
------------------------------------------
Update:
*
Found that Nokia C3 doesn't read PDF out-of-the-box. Can install free apps to run PDF, right?


----------



## slugger (Sep 8, 2010)

Received a reply from people at Intex - no confirmation of any app that would allow me to view PDF files in the Intex 6633



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for showing your interest in INTEX Product and Services.
> 
> ...



Nokia C3 not yet available here; likely to arrive by the end of this week
Also considering  X2 now - 2.2" screen
Ovi store has no app for making any of the 2 phones read PDF

Is it not possible to install *MobilePDF for Java* or some other similar apps on any of the Java supporting phones?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 9, 2010)

Why don't you consider samsung corby? It has built in pdf reader


----------



## israramrelia (Sep 12, 2010)

slugger said:


> Received a reply from people at Intex - no confirmation of any app that would allow me to view PDF files in the Intex 6633
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go for Nokia x2 dude.... awesome VFM..... got it a week back....


----------



## slugger (Nov 18, 2010)

Is the Huawei Ideos now available in India?

Was also checking out the *Spice Mi-300*. Although it is touching 10000 [9990] - nearly 1500 over budget, the fact that it has a capacitive touchscreen along with Andoid 2.1, largish screen [good to read] and a decently performing 5 MP camera, seems quite good a deal. what say

BTW, would the Mi-300 read PDF out of the box in Android or if not, are there free apps using which I can make it do so?

Was also looking at the Huawei U9130 - QWERTY @ 7000 - seems like a good deal too

Also, *can I not upgrade the OS to Froyo or Gingerbread in the phones?*

Are there any other capacitive touchscreen phones in the sub-10K range? If I am to buy a touchscreen, then I'd like to go in for a capacitive one only - no resistive


Please suggest the *cheapest phone in the sub-10K price point* that will satisfy all the criteria

Repeating them all again for clarity

* 8500 budget [**max* 10K* ideally incl the 8 GB SD card]
* 3MP+ camera
* reads PDF
* plays movies & songs
* at least 8 GB of memory
* video recording ideal but not a necessity
* [strike]No touch screen[/strike] If touchscreen, it has to be capacitive
* Form factor not an issue
* FM radio playback
* Brand not much of an issue, as long as it comes with warranty, legit IMEI number & service centres in India


Can't delay purchase any more - phone may become completely unusable in a week or two

Thanks


----------



## slugger (Nov 19, 2010)

just came back from visit to some mobile stores. Checked out the X2 and C3.
The X2 does not have a proper keypad - it is just etched on t the font panel of the phone.

Liked the C3 more than the X2. Can get the C3 for 5600 +700 for a 8 GB MicroSD. Total 6300

Is it a good deal? Shall I go for it? Regarding ability to read PDF files, *MobilePDF Reader* can be installed, according to the Nokia support forum. Also found some solutions for *reading PDF in a 6300* from the same forum - i think it should work in the C3 too - please correct me if wrong?

All in all I think 6300 is a good price to pay for the C3+8GB MicroSD. Please correct me if wrong

Thanks


----------



## slugger (Nov 20, 2010)

came home a few minutes back with a Nokia C3.

Got the whole thing for 6350. Mobile guy said if I add 50 bucks more he will give me an uncleji-type mobile pouch that apparently costs 150 bucks elsewhere

Important point though, if you are not interested in using the phone in other languages, then maybe you would want an English handset.

Mine, as it turns out is a multi-lingual phone with devnagari & bengali alphabets printed on the keypad along with english - looks untidy & bit shabby to me - not a deal breaker for me but I wish i got a different model

All the Hindi/Bangla font phone probably have this sticker on it - mine does

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/9672/photo00021.jpg

Haven't tried much else now. But playing some audio, realized that the default audio player probably does not allow me to jump to a particular portion of the audio - hope i'm wrong - would be quite a b1atch trying to listen to 7hr long audio w/o the ability to jump to specific portion of the audio

Hoping to find some Soundmagic PL-11 earphones to go with it - few shops I checked had got only Skull candy and Philips 

Also got some free Internet from Airtel over GPRS - 12 GBs spread over 6 months. But as I tried to surf, a few minutes later, was informed that 6 bucks had beeen withdrawn for XXX KB of data transferred - stopped then and there

Will check it out - if I can't figure it out then will post it here

Thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2010)

^^ congrats on the purchase.

where have you brought it from? if some local shops, Nokia priority dealer may have the standard ones.

skull candy is good too but what models avl?

also about the 12Gb thing. you need apply for new sim i guess. same was offered with Nokia 2700 Classic brought for mom (Aircel talktime free).


----------



## slugger (Nov 20, 2010)

^^
Thanks 
I bought it from a small shop near my  place. Got both the nokia care center priority dealer walking distance from my place - those chors were charging me for their ACs & makeup worn by their salesgirls - both quoted around 6500/6600 with 100 rupees reduction later 

Anyway, with time the hindi alpahebet is becoming even less of an issue for me - QWERTY kepyads means I'm quickily getting hang of the layout

Oh BTW there is only Hindi/Devnagari alphabets on the keypads along with English - no Bengali 

They showed me quite a few skull candy models, but the one which came with multiple replaceable silicone heads was called Titan. It cost around 1300-1400 - could probably shave off 200 if I try real hard

The default C3 earphones are pretty horrible BTW - even someone who intends to use the phone for music for moderate duration must consider buying separate plugs

Haven't checked the GPRS Internet again today - will check it later tonight to see if I'm actually getting 12 GB free Internet [probably not]

BTW the IT wares has the PL-11. will cost me 615 bucks if I buy it []

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SoundMAGIC PL-11 In-Ear Earphones - TheITWares

even the least price quoted on ebay is 654 [incl courier]

soundmagic, Laptops Computer Peripherals, Consumer Electronics, sound magic items at low prices on eBay India

reading lots of good reviews about it


----------



## slugger (Nov 22, 2010)

just ordered a pair of PL-11

But the thing is that in the payment option, it is only showing me the Cash on Delivery mode. However, it is possible only in Mumbai & I don't live there. It also makes no mention of adding 40 bucks for the courier

Anybody who had a similar experiance? I will anyway be calling them up at 11000

Posting details of my transactions

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/7677/theitwarescod.gif

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/9818/theitwaresconfirmation.gif

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/998/theitwaresfinal.gif

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/4971/theitwarespending.gif


no mention of any other payment option or the 40 bucks extra for courier, if at all I will have to pay extra for courier


----------



## slugger (Nov 25, 2010)

On Monday, I paid the TheITWares for a set of SoundMagic PL-11 earphones

*theitwares.com/

I have still not received it from him

He mailed me a tracking number, that he claims is that of my package. He says he sending it through PAFEX.

*pafex.com/

However when I entered the tracking number he gave on Pafex's site, it says


> Customer not available or business closed



It means that that he has not given me the tracking number of my package, as I had made sure that someone was always there at home since Monday. I myself am sitting at home today, because no one else is there to stay.

I mailed him last night regarding the same but he did not even bother to respond

I even tried calling up the Pafex number [60604639], but nobody is picking it up

Very disappointed

If I do not receive my earphones by today, I am thinking of filing a complaint against Rahul Varma of TheITWares in the consumer court

Posted this to warn you against dealing with Rahul Varma and TheITWares

*P.S:*

For the record, my payment reciept
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/5864/icicicashdeposit01.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

slugger said:


> On Monday, I paid the TheITWares for a set of SoundMagic PL-11 earphones
> 
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce
> 
> ...



Rahul is very active on TE. Did you PM him in TE and also in TDF?


----------



## slugger (Nov 25, 2010)

^^
Had PMd him here before making the purchase - did not reposnd

So I had to call him the next.

Any way, tracker now again says


> On PAFEX vehicle for delivery



will wait it out till today evening - then give him a call tonight if I don't get it delivered - total time waste


----------



## kooldude (Nov 25, 2010)

@ slugger

I am Rahul from TheITWares

You paid on 22nd your material left us on 22nd Itself

I can only send the material on time after that its the courier company if they take a bit more time sometimes then we can talk to them / mail them for you and work towards delivering the same asap. 

I will check with my Pafex A/c manager and ask him to get the same delivered asap.

Regarding what i promised you about delivery ... I never committed u delivery by Wednesday - I said U "SHOULD" get the same by Wednesday

I did not say U "Will" get it on Wednesday. I don't Own the Courier Companies so i cannot tell u or any other customer the exact time frames of delivery i can only presume it.

Regarding the reply of ur Mail - U mailed me last night at 9 PM i was not working then and have just came to the office and replying your mail i don't understand y u r so impatient.

Regarding the latest mail you sent me about posting the Matter on Digit and other forums and taking me to Consumer Court you are free to do all that you want but i think its not us who are at fault we did send it the same day as promised and will work with you towards getting your shipment delivered.

PS - Stop threatening me/us about Forums and Consumer Courts i have never done anything wrong till date tatz how i have built my reputation online.

I'll advice you to relax and be patient i will look into it and ask Pafex ppl to deliver the same asap.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

^^Wow you are from theitwares!!I had mailed theitwares regarding the availability & cost of Corsair VX450W PSU a couple of days back but still haven't got any reply from 'em.So could you please tell me how to get in touch with theitwares about my query?Or should I ask you?


----------



## kooldude (Nov 25, 2010)

The Price is given on our website - 3500/- + Shipping

We have it in stock



ssb1551 said:


> ^^Wow you are from theitwares!!I had mailed theitwares regarding the availability & cost of Corsair VX450W PSU a couple of days back but still haven't got any reply from 'em.So could you please tell me how to get in touch with theitwares about my query?Or should I ask you?


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey Thanks man!!But I was hoping they would mail me the steps on how to go about the online purchase since this is my 1st time buying online...what I mean is like where do I deposit the amount,whether it has to be a cheque/DD/bank transfer,how can I let the theitwares people know that I want this particular product & so on!!
Got any ideas?


----------



## kooldude (Nov 25, 2010)

Mail us right now on sales@theitwares.com i will reply back with the details



ssb1551 said:


> Hey Thanks man!!But I was hoping they would mail me the steps on how to go about the online purchase since this is my 1st time buying online...what I mean is like where do I deposit the amount,whether it has to be a cheque/DD/bank transfer,how can I let the theitwares people know that I want this particular product & so on!!
> Got any ideas?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Hey Thanks man!!But I was hoping they would mail me the steps on how to go about the online purchase since this is my 1st time buying online...what I mean is like where do I deposit the amount,whether it has to be a cheque/DD/bank transfer,how can I let the theitwares people know that I want this particular product & so on!!
> Got any ideas?



in my first online buying experience, i brought my graphics card, ram & PSU as well as that 14kg cabby from ITwares. ran into a small problem as road permit was needed (cause of the big midtower). in the end everything went smooth.

special mention about the packaging. it was packed so well & wrapped in thermocol & cellotape, took 10-15min to open up & each and every part.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 25, 2010)

kooldude said:


> Mail us right now on sales@theitwares.com i will reply back with the details



Hey sorry was out.But mailed it immediately after I saw your post.



Sam.Shab said:


> in my first online buying experience, i brought my graphics card, ram & PSU as well as that 14kg cabby from ITwares. ran into a small problem as road permit was needed (cause of the big midtower). in the end everything went smooth.
> 
> special mention about the packaging. it was packed so well & wrapped in thermocol & cellotape, took 10-15min to open up & each and every part.



Hey thanks for the info about their packaging.Actually someone had posted about this in some other thread thats why I wanted my 1st online purchase to be from theitwares.Hope there is no road permit for me as I aint ordering a mid-tower cabinet...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 25, 2010)

shouldn't be. i ended up paying quite a premium for that road permit. what those check gates "Chokidars" will think such a big packaging will have? a miniature atombomb?


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

*@ssb1551*
Don't hijack such threads with your discussion from next time. (because this thread has actually got serious)



slugger said:


> Posted this to warn you against dealing with Rahul Varma and TheITWares


My friends have dealt with him quit a few times and all have a very positive feedback. Be patient...your product will reach you.


----------



## slugger (Nov 26, 2010)

this is what the tracker now states

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/2531/theitwares06.gif

very careless on part of TheITWares - did not even bother to enter my correct postal address that is clearly available in my account on his website

very poor service I should.

Hopefully, people who do a Google search for Rahul Varma & his TheITWares before placing an order with him, would come across this thread and not make their purchase

The rectangle marked in red indicates that the package, whose tracking number was given to me by Mr. Rahul Varma has reached my city

*@ico*
I'd have to say your friends were very lucky.

But your friend's good luck can be of no solace to me at this moment, no?


----------



## kooldude (Nov 26, 2010)

We are not careless nor have done any mistake with ur address.

When you will get the parcel you will see what address is there on it.

I have again spoken to my manager today morning and he has requested the Pune Branch to do a Urgent Delivery of the same.



slugger said:


> this is what the tracker now states
> 
> *img153.imageshack.us/img153/2531/theitwares06.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## slugger (Nov 26, 2010)

Got a call from a person who called himself Rahul Varma - nice of him to do so

But I realise that had I not posted abouthim here, a caLl from him _may not_ have been forthcoming, but anyway he did call up & it was of some reassuarance

He took down my cell number & said he will forward it to the courier people.

He then wanted me to buy his argument that somehow that the fact that I did not recieve my package from him on time is not his fault

*He decides* which courier company will deliver his goods to his customers, yet *any wrong* that may happen *because of his decision his somehow not his fault* - _waah! waah! Subhanallah!_

And if all this wasn't absurd enough, he then accuses me of having something against him!! 
[the exact word he used was grudge/revenge or something to that effect - conv became too surreal for me to be able to pay anymore attention to]

Anyway things were going around in a circle - he kept saying the same things repeatedly. so we decided it would be best if we stop the conversation for the time being & I will wait for somebody to arrive at my door with the earphones

*Waiting begins......*

*P.S:*

He forwarded me a mail in which the courier poele have been aksed to deliver the package to me



> Dear Sandhya,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kooldude (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ As i have told you earlier also that - No mistake has been done by us on the Address Part... you will see when u get the same and that's wat i was trying to say on phone .

You presume all mistakes are being made by me because? ... The courier company cannot figure out your address... just coz they have written Incorrect Address in their Tracking it does not mean I have given the wrong address u will see it yourself once u get it.     

About the courier Pafex is a sister concern of Fedex the best courier in the world. But being India sht happens. 99% of times all the deliveries are done swiftly people can look at my EBay rating i have - more than 700 Positive Rating's on Ebay let aside the people who don't give rating. 95% of which are sent by Pafex Only.

Yes on phone i said do u have any personal problem/Grudge with me or my company, because of your behavior here on forums and on phone. The way you talk, the way you show paranoia man it really tiks me off ….  U can't even believe the other person on phone is me Rahul. I am really amazed and shocked by the kind of Non Trust Worthy attitude you are showing.

_________________________________________________


Just to let you know guys the Parcel was delivered to slugger before 6PM today.

_________________________________________________


----------



## slugger (Nov 26, 2010)

came home to find the earphones had arrived. It came around today afternoonish I think.

A little while later Rahul also called up to confirm if I had received the package, which I had & informed him. Also the address mentioned on the package was indeed correct.

But then again, until I had received the package, I had no way of confirming it & was simply going by what the message on the tracker was telling me, & it was telling me that the address given was wrong - certainly not my fault if I believed it

Anyway, I'd have to say that the earphones were quite neatly packed in the box protected by two small thermocol squares covering each face - quite thoughtful

Don't want to stretch this issue any further by offering a rebuttal to the post above - I have received the earphones & am quite happy with its performance

All the best


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm closing this thread now.

*The product has reached to slugger.*



slugger said:


> *@ico*
> I'd have to say your friends were very lucky.


I'd rather say you being unlucky instead of my friends being lucky.


----------

